
San Diego Investors and Startups - iwcai
Looking to connect with SD investors and investment opportunities in the San Diego area. There are a lot of startups here, but the community is very fragmented. Currently affiliated with a couple local organizations and actively seeking opportunities to invest and contribute to the success of companies in the area. Currently active in a diverse portfolio of 70+ startups. If you are working on anything interesting and in the area definitely reach out.
======
jquestor
I work with a group called TopicQuests, whose founder lives and works in the
San Diego area. We are an AI platform that is utilizing an advanced database
architecture. We have a lot of use cases and a lot of plans. If you are
interested, reach out to me at james@topicquests.org.

